# How to send money from US to OZ once I'm in OZ?



## bugbite (Sep 23, 2008)

I need means of transferring my money from the US to OZ AFTER I arrive in OZ. 

I have a Bank of America account in the US, and when asked about this they said it was impossible. They said the account owner has to be physically present to request an international wire. 

They suggested Western Union but I found out that the fee is outrageous, with maximum transfer amount to be very low ($3000 or so?). 

I searched the forum but didn't exactly came up with an answer. 

I would appreciate if one could provide some advice. 

Thanks!
BB


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Haven't yet tried transfering money from my US bank account, but HSBC in the UK only requires that you request your wire transfer in writing, with the signature of the account holder. I usually send my request by postal mail, but I think in an urgent case, they'd probably accept a fax (with follow up mailing of the original to them).

Most banks I know of won't do wire transfers by Internet. And the other requirement is that the transfer has to be going to a bank account in the same name.

Talk to another bank - or even to a different officer in the same bank. There may be some way you can "pre-authorize" wire transfers in person against a fax or letter with signature. There is a Treasury form you need to fill out anytime you transfer large sums in or out of the US - maybe they can give you some blank copies of the form to send in when you send your request or just make sure you give them all the relevant information so they can report the transaction on your authorization.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Will you have an Oz account?

Can you send money via internet banking?
If internet banking is set up you can use the system from wherever you are ( so long as both banks offer it)
Our bank here in the UAE has internet banking set up, and as we need to, we just transfer money back into our Oz account.( and vice versa- hubby back in Oz at the moment, and transfered money back into another account here)
Takes about 4 days to clear.

Is it different for US banks?


----------



## pc (Oct 25, 2008)

bugbite said:


> I have a Bank of America account in the US, and when asked about this they said it was impossible. They said the account owner has to be physically present to request an international wire.


I suggest you switch to a bank that's more global in outlook.

For example:-
https://web.da-us.citibank.com/cgi-..._service/prod_serv_detail.jsp?BS_Id=InterCiti

Regards
Peter


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

I've done this (transfer money from AU to a US account).

I did it with HSBC. Opened a HSBC AU account, then used Internet Banking to do a Funds Transfer ($30 fee for upto $5000 transferred). 

I did the transfer from HSBC AU to Chase in the US, no problems. 

Good luck


----------



## SandBuiltDreams (Nov 8, 2008)

Open an account in Australia before you go. 

Internet banking. 

Or, my route... open a new account with someone that is going to remain in the US (my parents). 






bugbite said:


> I need means of transferring my money from the US to OZ AFTER I arrive in OZ.
> 
> I have a Bank of America account in the US, and when asked about this they said it was impossible. They said the account owner has to be physically present to request an international wire.
> 
> ...


----------

